# Job Hunting



## knockbic (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello all. I'm planning to move to Singapore beginning of 2015 and want to see what are the correct steps to take in looking for a job there. I have a few years of experience in retail banking from the US, with 2 years of management experience, and want to look for a finance job, whether banking or corporate finance. When is the best time to look for a job, and what is an acceptable salary for someone with that experience? How likely is it for a company to sponsor an expat to work in Singapore? Would I be able to work without company sponsorship?

I did not graduate from a prestigious university, but rather just a state school. I know that in Asia, where you graduate from really matters. I appreciate any advice I can get. Thanks!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

- The best time to look for a job is traditionally after Chinese New Year (because people wait with resigning until after the CNY bonus is paid).
- The best way to find a job is through connections. The second best is replying to job ads while physically present in Singapore (applications from abroad are usually discarded).
- Nowadays the only way to get a cushy "Expat" package is to join a company abroad and get sent to Singapore by the employer. It is more likely you'll find a "local contract" job.
- For pay levels, google "Singapore Salary Survey" - various consultancies publish them regularly.


----------



## MartinaSG (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree with above posts. I would also add that once you are in Singapore you can go personally to networking events like "Internations" or many others. 
It is all about networking and active search. 
Also, depends on industry. As you are from banking, it should be easier as compared to other areas, like marketing (where knowledge of Mandarin and South-East Asian market would be preferred)


----------

